# Wife is cheating on me, Nest says...



## mass_burner (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, its official. After a weeks of constant surveliance, the Nest thermostats have uncovered my wife regularly cozying up to the oil furnace when I'm at work. I always leave a good fire when I leave, all she needs to do is keep feeding it. I even have biobricks within arms reach.

I think I'm going to have her physically write out the next check for the oil delivery.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 14, 2014)

What is a Nest ?


----------



## BCC_Burner (Jan 14, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> What is a Nest ?




Another data mining device designed to slowly undermine our individual freedom under the marketing guise of energy conservation.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 14, 2014)

BCC_Burner said:


> Another data mining device designed to slowly undermine our individual freedom under the marketing guise of energy conservation.


Made by the NSA, Google, or the IRS?


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 14, 2014)

So it is basically a thermostat with "Tracking"?


----------



## begreen (Jan 14, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> Made by the NSA, Google, or the IRS?


Google just bought them.


----------



## Adamkyr (Jan 14, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> Made by the NSA, Google, or the IRS?



Google  they just bought them for 3.2 billion!


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 14, 2014)

BCC_Burner said:


> Another data mining device designed to slowly undermine our individual freedom under the marketing guise of energy conservation.


 

Wow!


----------



## billb3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nest III will have a lcd screen capable of displaying  suggested clothing to purchase appropriate for the current temp in your room from one of google's many retailing partners


----------



## DougA (Jan 14, 2014)

Important decision you have to make. What is cheaper, extra oil the wife uses or divorce?  Maybe get a cover for the Nest and only one key. Maybe let the oil tank run out - accidentally. 
My own opinion - if you can afford a Nest, you can afford oil.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 14, 2014)

Nest has a lock feature.....just sayin'


----------



## jeffesonm (Jan 14, 2014)

My buddy used to work for a HVAC company... they did a lot of big commercial jobs... at one job they had someone who constantly complained their office was too hot, too cold, too hot, too cold... so they installed a thermostat on their wall, except it wasn't actually hooked up to anything.  The person never complained again, just turned it up or down and felt better.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Where has the trust gone... can you overcome this infidelity? Seek counselling help....


----------



## windchaser (Jan 15, 2014)

Best part about a Nest is that you can turn it down remotely from work. That might get your point across....


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 15, 2014)

windchaser said:


> Best part about a Nest is that you can turn it down remotely from work. That might get your point across....



I can't get this part to work. We were about 45 minutes away on e night and I turned it up, when we got home it was still on away. Any tips?


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 15, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Where has the trust gone... can you overcome this infidelity? Seek counselling help....



Its gonna be hard to trust again. I don't know how we're going to make it through....sob, sob...


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 15, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I can't get this part to work. We were about 45 minutes away on e night and I turned it up, when we got home it was still on away. Any tips?



I am ditching my nest for an ecobee this week.  I got sick of the thing not working right, and costing me extra energy (doesn't run heat pumps right).


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess shes just not that INTO your stove


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 15, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I guess shes just not that INTO your stove



Good one.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 15, 2014)

Doh, I figured out you need to be logged on to make changes. Works now.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2014)

Some women lose all interest in wood after handling it for many years.....it's just nature


----------



## tsquini (Jan 17, 2014)

You have a switch on a furnace? Turn it off before you leave.


----------



## maverick06 (Jan 17, 2014)

Beer Belly! Thatsprfect, something about stopping after you get married???


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 18, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Some women lose all interest in wood after handling it for many years.....it's just nature


   that's funny! wait   not funny any more     I get it


----------

